# Small Cell Regression Help?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I read somewhere that I should do a two step process by rotating out the LC and replacing with 5.1 and then ultimately going to 4.9.

That's a workable method.

>After I rotate the 5.1 out, I think I should save the 5.1 drawn comb for the first step in my regression of additional LC hives, right?

Absolutely. Until you have enough 4.9mm drawn comb. If you have that, then use the 4.9mm drawn comb. The large cell bees have no problem using small cell comb. They just won't draw it.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Michael, TY... I am all set to start then! Great news! And the weather is finally turning for the better!


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

Michael Bush said:


> The large cell bees have no problem using small cell comb. They just won't draw it.


So, if I bought 40 sheets of 4.9 foundation to regress my bees, I wasted my money? Please tell me it isn't so!!!


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

what I did was feed empty frames into the broodnest during the flow
this achieved the first step, getting them off regular foundation
this took a whole year
the next year I feed SC foundation into the broodnest
it takes time to do it if you don't have SC comb to use

Dave


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Jeffzhear,
Having regressed a few times myself, I try to get one or two hives regressed right away. They (called my "focus hives") may suffer in honey-production, but they become the comb-producers for me. The others, being left alone AND receiving the LC frames of brood from the focus hives, are allowed to continue in honey production. Here's how I work it:

I select the hive(s) I want to focus on regressing. I remove all their brood (save a frame to "hold" them) and replace it with SC, or in your case the 5.1mm, foundation. Stick an excluder under the hive and above the bottom board to keep the queen from leaving. The removed frames go to the other hives to boost them. Now, the focus hives are slowed down by drawing comb, but they are quickly regressed as all of their next generation are smaller (say 5.1mm size). If I left in a mix of combs (as is often prescribed) I'd get mixed sized bees who work against each other in the next stage of comb production. Often, It was the next year before I could do step-2 and steal fully drawn SC for regressing the next focus hives. And I work down the line. Each time I focus on a hive, I remove all possiblility of the Queen laying in LC so I don't get mixed-sized bees.

You should have it easier with the 5.1mm foundation. I've never used it. My goal would remain the same. Remove all possibility of the queen laying in any larger stuff, giving it to another hive if necessary. Or if you could move it above an excluder as long as there was sufficient bees and brood below with the queen so as to not separate the cluster. 

Waya


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

*Please tell me it isn't so!*



hummingberd said:


> So, if I bought 40 sheets of 4.9 foundation to regress my bees, I wasted my money? Please tell me it isn't so!!!


I am also in process of regression and bought only 4.9 foundation. I placed it in frames marked SC1 (1 for first generation). I then used that for a couple of new packages. This year I am rotating out SC1 with new founcation marked ar SC2. I will use the extracted SC1 as step 1 in non regressed hives.

Also this year's packages are being started on 100% HSC. After I see how that goes, I may use some of the HSC and drawn wax foundation to see if I can used the HSC in regression of older hives.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

WayaCoyote, Thanks so much for sharing your experience. I am going to print and save this thread so that I can refer to it in the future (even though I know there is an electronic version here).

I am absolutely committed to regressing and will share my results, this season and so on.


----------

